# Dove Acoustic-electric



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been looking to buy another guitar for about 8 years. Initially I was looking at a Martin. Not hecho en Mexico. Very pricy!
After narrowing it down to three, I made the choice yesterday. An Epiphone Dove acoustic electric. The tone and action of this baby is awesome. Unplugged, it's tone is very similar to the Martin I have been wanting. It has Fishman electronics, and sounds great through my Peavey as well.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad you found a good sounding acoustic .. The brand name can be a distraction .. All that really matters is you like the tone and the action of this guitar and as a result you'll make it sing and everyone who hears you play will pick up on your enthusiasm 

*MB*


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I understand MB. Checking on manufacturers, there electronics, wood, etc., Gibson and it's so called trash Epiphone, it's got down to each individual instrument. I was narrowing down my choice to a Taylor and Martin. Heard someone playing this guitar, and found it to be my better choice of action, feel, tone, and depth. 
I have quite a collection of guitars. One being a Fender 1962 vintage anniversary model. I am no stranger to tone, electronics, and quality. Been doing this since the 1970's. This one can compete with some of the best, except it doesn't have the name and cost $4000.


----------

